# Rossy's Sub Q Test E log.....



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello all, I'm going to keep a log of my cycle which I'll be starting tomorrow to help spur me on. I'll try to update this as much as possible. As you can see from the title,I'm going to be doing my injections sub q in the love handle area rather than IM...i'm doing this as a sort of experiment to see how it goes. My cycle will be:

1-12 500mg test e (Schering Pakistan)

1-12 2 x 0.5mg adex per week

2-12 HCG,500iu's a week (Starting as week 2 just because I have 5000iu's)

1-3 30mg dbol (Possibly)

I have a 100 dbol lying around and might use them as a kickstart but I kind of want to do just test alone to feel it,if that makes some weird sense.

My aim from this cycle is to gain as much lean mass as possible,I have tried very hard over the last couple of months to drop bf so dont want to just put fat on for the sake of it.

Training:

Mon-Back,15 mins cardio

Tues-Chest,Tri's,15 mins cardio

Wed- 20-25 mins Fasted Cardio

Thurs-Legs,15 mins cardio

Fri-Shoulders,Bi's,15 mins cardio

Sat-Rest

Sun-20-25 mins Fasted Cardio

Diet:

Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey,2 eggs,2 tbsp evoo with water. 50g oats with milk

Workout: 2-3g's bcaa's

PWO shake: 2 scoops of whey,Half a scoop of dextrose with water

Meal 2: 50g brown rice (Dry weight),Turkey steak,veg, 25g cashew nuts

Meal 3: 1 wholemeal pitta,turkey steak,25g cashew nuts

Meal 4: 50g brown rice (Dry weight), 125g Tuna steak,veg, 2tbsp evoo

Meal 5: 4 boiled eggs,2g bcaa's

Meal 6: 2 scoops of whey,2 eggs with water.1 tbsp natty peanut butter

This diet is purposely low in carbs as I just bloat with carbs.

I weight around 82kg and have roughly 15%bf,I'll get some starting pics up asap.

I appreciate any input regarding any aspect of this log,I hope you enjoy. Wish me luck :thumb:

Edit: Thanks to everyone who helped with the info regarding injecting sub q,much appreciated! I'll not bother naming you lot but you know who you are,your help was very helpful!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Really keen to see how you go with doing it Sub-Q only. I want to do this if i cruise after current cycle to give the sites a rest.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll update tomorrow pal,im doing 1ml (2 x 0.5ml shots) in each love handle around 1-2 inches apart with a 30g pin so hopefully it'll be ok :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> I'll update tomorrow pal,im doing 1ml (2 x 0.5ml shots) in each love handle around 1-2 inches apart with a 30g pin so hopefully it'll be ok :thumb:


Good luck, i have jabbed delts IM with a slin pin plenty of times and god does it take a long time!!! How are you planning on drawing the gear, straight fromt he vial using the slin pin?? Takes long also lol.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Good luck, i have jabbed delts IM with a slin pin plenty of times and god does it take a long time!!! How are you planning on drawing the gear, straight fromt he vial using the slin pin?? Takes long also lol.


Lol. No mate I'm just using green's to draw then replacing with a 30g to shoot. I was considering slin pins but this seemed the easier option (hopefully anyway lol)


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting! 

Remember, technique will get better rendering the whole process barely noticeable.

At the moment, I'm doing the Lixus 225 Rip blend with Mazatek T 350 together and don't feel a thing.

however, I did find that the ProCem OneRip lumped up a bit and fu(king stung too - but that's been the only compound so far that has.

Yours is pharma grade T so it will likely be thick(ish) and may leave a little lump if you push it too fast. This lasts for a day or so - do not rub.

All the best.

Spread the good news - subq T is here to stay! :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Lol. No mate I'm just using green's to draw then replacing with a 30g to shoot. I was considering slin pins but this seemed the easier option (hopefully anyway lol)


Oh right i get you, yes this is the easiest option, drawing with a slin takes so so long.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Il be keeping an eye on this.

Good luck.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> How exciting!
> 
> Remember, technique will get better rendering the whole process barely noticeable.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you drop in mate :thumb: Yeh i'm going to take it nice and slow,I think it might be best if I warm the amps up beforehand too. I just hope it gets through the pin ok. Thanks for your input bud,keep popping in :thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Oh right i get you, yes this is the easiest option, drawing with a slin takes so so long.


I just hope the gear gets through the pin mate,we'll see :lol:



Nemises said:


> Il be keeping an eye on this.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks mate,much appreciated!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> How exciting!
> 
> Remember, technique will get better rendering the whole process barely noticeable.
> 
> ...


I have read alot of conflicing information about whether to massage a sub-q injection after jabbing. Some say it does help disperse the oil and helps with the slight pip you may get, some have said they get sever pip with massaging but not if they dont........ :confused1:


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I have read alot of conflicing information about whether to massage a sub-q injection after jabbing. Some say it does help disperse the oil and helps with the slight pip you may get, some have said they get sever pip with massaging but not if they dont........ :confused1:


Kieran -

i was told not to massage the area afterwards .................. so of course I did it anyway. Hurt like fu(k.

Just to be sure ................. I did it again another time. Same result.

frankly, I think most people will try to massage it because it seems like the sensible thing to do.

But it wasn't for me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> Kieran -
> 
> i was told not to massage the area afterwards .................. so of course I did it anyway. Hurt like fu(k.
> 
> ...


You was one of them kids that touched the iron knowing you shouldnt, burnt your finger, then done it again wasnt you?? lol.

I know what you mean though, i dont massage any sub-q hcg/ghrp etc jabs at all but probably a little different to gear as its gone in minutes anyway.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Well,2ml of test is now in me...all went well :thumb: did take fu(king ages but i didnt feel a thing. I think the gear i'm using is really thick so will heat it up a bit before i inject next week. Just took 10mg aromasin and will continue to do so until i run out in about 10 days,then i'm switching to adex. I'm still unsure whether to start some dbol for the next few weeks :confused1: Decisions decisions lol....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good stuff mate, glad to here its gone well. Will keep on watching this.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Did you do 4 x0.5ml jabs?

Any lumps or redness?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Nemises said:


> Did you do 4 x0.5ml jabs?
> 
> Any lumps or redness?


Yes mate,4 x 0.5ml jabs...2 in each love handle around an inch apart.

No lumps,no redness,no soreness...very very painless injections,doesnt even feel like i've injected mate. Only down side is it did take a long time.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the ......

SubQ Sissy's Club.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> Welcome to the ......
> 
> SubQ Sissy's Club.


Ooh yeh mate,much more comfortable than IM by far. Took ages (god damn 30g pins lol) but was worth it :thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Still no lumps,redness or soreness. PIP= Zero :thumb:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

elo mate

intrested in this to see results

did you take some before pix mate and post some after pix?

or are you just giving us weight differences


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

ashie1986 said:


> elo mate
> 
> intrested in this to see results
> 
> ...


I will take some pics mate,I'll get my lass to do them though with her digi cam as my phone cam is sh1t lol...I'll try n get them up tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i hate im jabs:cursing:, ive done so many, i might try sub-q, i'm doing ghrp-6 and cjc:bounce: sub-q at mo so oil shouldnt be any diff, only prob is i have fvck all body fat on my love handles


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Khaos said:


> i hate im jabs:cursing:, ive done so many, i might try sub-q, i'm doing ghrp-6 and cjc:bounce: sub-q at mo so oil shouldnt be any diff, *only prob is i have fvck all body fat on my love handles*


The oil im using is quite thick so it takes a while to push through,im using 30g pins though so that wont be helping. I might try a slin pin next time and see how that compares.

Aye go on,rub it in...cvnt lol :laugh: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> The oil im using is quite thick so it takes a while to push through,im using 30g pins though so that wont be helping. I might try a slin pin next time and see how that compares.
> 
> Aye go on,rub it in...cvnt lol :laugh: :lol: :thumb:


A slin pin will be no different mate as it might be 30g too. Try getting some bigger diameter pins. I bet you can even use a blue and do it sub-q lol.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Rossy Balboa said:


> I will take some pics mate,I'll get my lass to do them though with her digi cam as my phone cam is sh1t lol...I'll try n get them up tomorrow :thumb:


nice mate

will be intresting to see


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> A slin pin will be no different mate as it might be 30g too. Try getting some bigger diameter pins. I bet you can even use a blue and do it sub-q lol.


Aye mate,I was just thinking to myself earlier about maybe trying blues...anyone got any spare blue pins they want to send me??? haha

I think (could be wrong) the slin pins I have are 27g gauge kieren...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Aye mate,I was just thinking to myself earlier about maybe trying blues...anyone got any spare blue pins they want to send me??? haha
> 
> I think (could be wrong) the slin pins I have are 27g gauge kieren...


Try purple/violet pins mate, i use these for all my IM jabs and they are so much smoother than blues.

Drop me your address in PM dude all ill send you a few......


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Try purple/violet pins mate, i use these for all my IM jabs and they are so much smoother than blues.
> 
> Drop me your address in PM dude all ill send you a few......


Much appreciated mate,check your PM. Massive reps to you bud!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Much appreciated mate,check your PM. Massive reps to you bud!!!!!


No worries mate, nice to help like minded poeple.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a quick update,libido feels its gone up..could just be a placebo effect though. No increase in strength or anything yet,but wasnt expecting anything as yet..too early. Decided not to use the dbol I have as I just want to see the test alone results. Using a different size pin on tues so will update then....


----------



## D4V3 (Mar 21, 2010)

hows it going?

also going to try a sub-q cycle, will be following 

best of luck with it!


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

D4V3 said:


> hows it going?
> 
> also going to try a sub-q cycle, will be following
> 
> best of luck with it!


Going well mate,its early days yet but will be able to update more when it starts to kick in properly. Thanks bud...


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Woke up today with a few spots on my shoulders/back. Felt good in the gym today,all in my head but its getting me through my sessions well...


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Second lot of jabs today. Slightly different,used 24g violet pins to shoot...was alot easier and quicker (Cheers Kieren). No PIP,no redness,no soreness,no lumps. Instead of shooting 0.5ml x 4,I just shot 1ml in each love handle...went well and will use this protocol for the rest of cycle. Cheers for reading :thumb:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

iv seen 0.5ml max mentioned for oil based sub-q jabs, dont know why though. i think it was stonecold, though i think hes banned now.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Nemises said:


> iv seen 0.5ml max mentioned for oil based sub-q jabs, dont know why though. i think it was stonecold, though i think hes banned now.


I'd been advised 1ml max mate,and tbh I think I could do more in one shot but im not going to as ive been advised not to. No signs of any lumping or anything so its looking good so far...


----------



## ohmygoodness (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm going to give this a go with me trt I've back load a 28g slin pin. If its to slow I may try some 27g or 25g pin tips but I rather keep it on the slow side. Thanks for this log Rossy


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

ohmygoodness said:


> I'm going to give this a go with me trt I've back load a 28g slin pin. If its to slow I may try some 27g or 25g pin tips but I rather keep it on the slow side. Thanks for this log Rossy


I never tried the slin pin mate,just tried a 30g half inch pin,it was very painless but took a very long time. Best of luck with the jabs though bud...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Second lot of jabs today. Slightly different,used 24g violet pins to shoot...was alot easier and quicker (Cheers Kieren). No PIP,no redness,no soreness,no lumps. Instead of shooting 0.5ml x 4,I just shot 1ml in each love handle...went well and will use this protocol for the rest of cycle. Cheers for reading :thumb:


Your welcome mate, glad they went well for you, least you have enough for another two weeks so gives you time to order some.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I done a sub q shot with test and slin pin last night, was fine,

Gear didnt take ages to go through though ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Was pro chem t400 btw


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Your welcome mate, glad they went well for you, least you have enough for another two weeks so gives you time to order some.


Aye mate,thanks again! I need some sterile vials aswell so I'll order them soon :thumb:



Craig660 said:


> I done a sub q shot with test and slin pin last night, was fine,
> 
> Gear didnt take ages to go through though ?


Never tried a slin pin mate,only tried a 30g and violet pins. I think if i'd warmed the gear a bit more it would have went through the 30g a bit easier but it did take ages....


----------



## ohmygoodness (Apr 11, 2009)

Using Jelfa Testosteronum Prolongatum

100mg/ml I injected .5ml in ab using a 28g insulin syringe. It was awkward and I lost my grip and dropped it. Then I used a regular syringe and switched the pin to a 27g tip injected 1ml subq on my outer thigh

Two days have gone by no lumps, no bruises, no PIP. I have some painful ugl primo I'm curious if taking it subq will be more comfortable?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

ohmygoodness said:


> Using Jelfa Testosteronum Prolongatum
> 
> 100mg/ml I injected .5ml in ab using a 28g insulin syringe. It was awkward and I lost my grip and dropped it. Then I used a regular syringe and switched the pin to a 27g tip injected 1ml subq on my outer thigh
> 
> Two days have gone by no lumps, no bruises, no PIP. I have some painful ugl primo I'm curious if taking it subq will be more comfortable?


Only one way to find out mate lol...My injections have left no brusies,lumps or anything...so far so good! I also was wondering whether changing compounds will induce PIP,as I was thinking of a short ester cycle after this cycle so will be using prop which I hear is quite painful...will just have to wait and see i suppose.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Couple more spots on shoulders,libido feels as if its going up,face feels a little bloated. Hopefully next few weeks will start to bring some good changes.... :thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have done sub q this week, and 4 days later still have a big lump on my side , didnt massage the area after, might try that next shot


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> I have done sub q this week, and 4 days later still have a big lump on my side , didnt massage the area after, might try that next shot


How much did you inject pal,I injected 1ml and didnt have any lumps...I didnt massage the area either as I was told it would hurt like fu(k lol...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

0.5ml on tuesday in my stomach and can still feel the lump and 1ml in my side wed and there is like a line which is a lump if that makes sense


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> 0.5ml on tuesday in my stomach and can still feel the lump and 1ml in my side wed and there is like a line which is a lump if that makes sense


Ah rite,aye I understand mate. My jabs have went fine,cant even tell theyve been done to be honest.....


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Am interested in the progress on this one.

Couple of questions:

What PCT do you plan on using? Nolva / Clomid & HcG Standard Protocol?

Will you be throwing in another Oral in the dead couple of weeks between the last jab and the first day of Clomid/Nolva PCT?

What are the disadvantages of doing the Test SQ over IM? Decreased effectiveness? Increased time of absorbtion?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

gaz_0001 said:


> Am interested in the progress on this one.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Yes nolva/clomd for pct. Hcg throughout cycle....

I may chuck some dbol in at the end as I have some but kind of wanted to just use the test....

I was made aware that the absorbtion rates only differs by a matter of hours so nothing major to worry about...


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Quick update: Its official,i'm a spotty fu(ker haha....feeling good though,ive dropped the carbs again slightly as I felt bloated,ive up'd the fats to compensate though.....Hopefully some gains will be visible in next few weeks.... :thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Third week of jabs,used violets again and went very smooth. Felt a good pump in the gym today but its still early days.....


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

what test e are you using?

was thinking of mazatek duratest forsub q as its not thick oil like most. it looksreally watery??


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

lib said:


> what test e are you using?
> 
> was thinking of mazatek duratest forsub q as its not thick oil like most. it looksreally watery??


Schering testoviron 250 (pakistan). This injects well after its been warmed for a bit.

Injected yesterday and no lumps,pain or soreness. Think my technique is getting better as the weeks pass :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> 0.5ml on tuesday in my stomach and can still feel the lump and 1ml in my side wed and there is like a line which is a lump if that makes sense


I done 4 ml over the lower 4 abs in sub-a on Saturday. 3 have almost dissappeared (masteron and masteron mixed with test) but the other one (test only) is swelled like a 7th ab lol. Pretty sore but have been massaging it really hard and seems to be going down a little. think ill jab test IM next time and mast all sub-q as its very thin and disperses quickly.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I done 4 ml over the lower 4 abs in sub-a on Saturday. 3 have almost dissappeared (masteron and masteron mixed with test) but the other one (test only) is swelled like a 7th ab lol. Pretty sore but have been massaging it really hard and seems to be going down a little. think ill jab test IM next time and mast all sub-q as its very thin and disperses quickly.


Sorry to hear that mate...hope it goes down sharpish! Still havent had any probs (touch wood)...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Sorry to hear that mate...hope it goes down sharpish! Still havent had any probs (touch wood)...


Not gone down completel yet, a little though lol. I keep deep massaging it so maybe i should leave it alone.......


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Not gone down completel yet, a little though lol. I keep deep massaging it so maybe i should leave it alone.......


I havent touched any of mine like pal...I've literally just jabbed and left it to its own accord. Try that next week and see if it makes a difference...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> I havent touched any of mine like pal...I've literally just jabbed and left it to its own accord. Try that next week and see if it makes a difference...


Will do mate, think im going to jab the test IM with some mast, and the remaining mast ill do sub-q as this sisperses really quickly. Better than two IM jabs still 

When i cruis it will be 1 x 1ml subq jab of test cyp 250 a week.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Will do mate, think im going to jab the test IM with some mast, and the remaining mast ill do sub-q as this sisperses really quickly. Better than two IM jabs still
> 
> When i cruis it will be 1 x 1ml subq jab of test cyp 250 a week.


Sounds good to me mate! I'm already planning cycle for next year and this cycle hasnt even kicked in properly yet lol :lol: I'm thinking of a 7 week cutting cycle :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Sounds good to me mate! I'm already planning cycle for next year and this cycle hasnt even kicked in properly yet lol :lol: I'm thinking of a 7 week cutting cycle :thumb:


Sounds good. Im always the same mate, planning the next whilst on the current. But this time im decided on cruising and blasting once.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds good. Im always the same mate, planning the next whilst on the current. But this time im decided on cruising and blasting once.


Whats your blast look like mate? I'm having a good break after this cycle before I do the cut though,might use some ghrp/cjc in th break though :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Whats your blast look like mate? I'm having a good break after this cycle before I do the cut though,might use some ghrp/cjc in th break though :thumb:


Not sure yet mate. Thinking of some d-bol weeks 1 - 4, test prop and tren ace weeks 1 - 6 then a harsh PCT, probably Mars/Hackskii's power pct.

Using HCG throughout.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Not sure yet mate. Thinking of some d-bol weeks 1 - 4, test prop and tren ace weeks 1 - 6 then a harsh PCT, probably Mars/Hackskii's power pct.
> 
> Using HCG throughout.


Sounds good mate,best of luck with it anyways :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Sounds good mate,best of luck with it anyways :thumb:


cheers mate. Lump is still in stomach lol. Going to try GB test soon and see if its any different with a lower concentration.......


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> cheers mate. Lump is still in stomach lol. Going to try GB test soon and see if its any different with a lower concentration.......


Lol,maybe try the love handles bud...works a treat for me.

Update: Hard on's are coming very frequently,getting turned on very easily and animal like lol....Good sign the gear is kicking in


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Lol,maybe try the love handles bud...works a treat for me.
> 
> Update: Hard on's are coming very frequently,getting turned on very easily and animal like lol....Good sign the gear is kicking in


Dont have hardly any sub-q fat there...... Will just do Im now for 4 weeks up untill i cruise which will be sub-q then.

Ha ha, crazy when libido kicks in all of a sudden, love it!!


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Rossy are you mad? ive tried jabbing sub q about 5 times and every time its left a huge lump under the skin for about a week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> Rossy are you mad? ive tried jabbing sub q about 5 times and every time its left a huge lump under the skin for about a week


Thats what it has done to me with test but the mast i done sub-q was gone in 2 - 3 days completely......


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Thats what it has done to me with test but the mast i done sub-q was gone in 2 - 3 days completely......


Ive done test and tren, the test wasnt so bad but the tren......well that was sore as fook!


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> Rossy are you mad? ive tried jabbing sub q about 5 times and every time its left a huge lump under the skin for about a week


Lololol,mate its been going really well...no pain,lumps,redness or soreness. Using pharma test e and its being tip top so far. Sub q gets the thumbs up from me up to now :thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Dont have hardly any sub-q fat there...... Will just do Im now for 4 weeks up untill i cruise which will be sub-q then.
> 
> Ha ha, crazy when libido kicks in all of a sudden, love it!!


Lol,lucky im a fat get then eh ha! I think the libido will still go up from here on in aswell bud...lovin it ha


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Pump in the gym today was very good,although the pump in my forearms was a bit painful....keep it coming though :thumb: 4th jab tomorrow,will be changing to sunday jabs after tomorrows jabs though....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Pump in the gym today was very good,although the pump in my forearms was a bit painful....keep it coming though :thumb: 4th jab tomorrow,will be changing to sunday jabs after tomorrows jabs though....


Least your starting to feel it then mate.

I decided to give sub-q a try again on Saturday, 4 jabs over abs again with the purples, 3 are ok. 1 of them is sore as fcuk and have a very big lump under the skin which is painful.

Balls to Sub-q, think im going back to IM as i cant seem to get this right lol.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Least your starting to feel it then mate.
> 
> I decided to give sub-q a try again on Saturday, 4 jabs over abs again with the purples, 3 are ok. 1 of them is sore as fcuk and have a very big lump under the skin which is painful.
> 
> Balls to Sub-q, think im going back to IM as i cant seem to get this right lol.


Sorry to hear that mate,was hoping you were going to get on ok with it!

4th lot of jabs today,used slin pins to try it as I have loads of when I ran some mt2.....went very well,will continue to use these instead of ordering purples until they are used up. Great pump in the gym today,felling good :thumb: Will be jabbing again on sunday's from now on....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Sorry to hear that mate,was hoping you were going to get on ok with it!
> 
> 4th lot of jabs today,used slin pins to try it as I have loads of when I ran some mt2.....went very well,will continue to use these instead of ordering purples until they are used up. Great pump in the gym today,felling good :thumb: Will be jabbing again on sunday's from now on....


Me too mate. I will be using sub-q when i cruise on 25mg cyp a week but when jabbing 4ml, its a bit much in 4 1ml sub-q jabs. Plus i reckon the cyp 250 will be alot less painful than the test 500 mix.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Me too mate. I will be using sub-q when i cruise on 25mg cyp a week but when jabbing 4ml, its a bit much in 4 1ml sub-q jabs. Plus i reckon the cyp 250 will be alot less painful than the test 500 mix.


Aye mate I think you'll be fine when crusing to be honest. Definitely carrying on sub q....should be able to do next cycle sub q as i'm thinking of a test prop/mast prop/tren a cycle,so its only 1ml mon wed and fri,will just change between love handles lol....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Aye mate I think you'll be fine when crusing to be honest. Definitely carrying on sub q....should be able to do next cycle sub q as i'm thinking of a test prop/mast prop/tren a cycle,so its only 1ml mon wed and fri,will just change between love handles lol....


Yeah that would be easy mate, and thats 1ml total?? Would be a low dose of all three then??

I am planning something like test prop, mast prop, and tren ace for after my cruise so may do a few sub-q and just mix between the two.......


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah that would be easy mate, and thats 1ml total?? Would be a low dose of all three then??
> 
> I am planning something like test prop, mast prop, and tren ace for after my cruise so may do a few sub-q and just mix between the two.......


Aye mate,1ml each jab...so only 3ml a week. Its 75/75/75...lixus rip blend. If I dont use this i'll use test prop/mast prop...but that will be 2ml each jab which will be a farce lol. How long have you got left before cruise now bud?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Aye mate,1ml each jab...so only 3ml a week. Its 75/75/75...lixus rip blend. If I dont use this i'll use test prop/mast prop...but that will be 2ml each jab which will be a farce lol. How long have you got left before cruise now bud?


3 more saturdays then the following saturday it will be cruising for however long i decide to, something like 8 - 10 weeks no doubt. First time i have ever done this and im very skeptical, just dont see the point coming off, to do pct to go straight back on. Will just do a very harsh pct after 1 blast......


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> 3 more saturdays then the following saturday it will be cruising for however long i decide to, something like 8 - 10 weeks no doubt. First time i have ever done this and im very skeptical, just dont see the point coming off, to do pct to go straight back on. Will just do a very harsh pct after 1 blast......


I know where your coming from mate,I am already planning my nexy cycle :lol: I will have a good break after this one has finished. And after next cycle I plan a good while off...thats the plan anyway :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> I know where your coming from mate,I am already planning my nexy cycle :lol: I will have a good break after this one has finished. And after next cycle I plan a good while off...thats the plan anyway :lol:


Yeah i always said that untill i experience using gear as apposed to not being on cycle.....


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah i always said that untill i experience using gear as apposed to not being on cycle.....


I know mate,just hope that if I keep a good head on me and train well I can do it lol...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> I know mate,just hope that if I keep a good head on me and train well I can do it lol...


I have just though balls to it now. Might aswell try and blast and cruise and if its not for me then so be it, but untill i try it ill never know.....


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I have just though balls to it now. Might aswell try and blast and cruise and if its not for me then so be it, but untill i try it ill never know.....


I suppose mate,i dont think im ready for it yet...bought my pct meds anyway ha...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> I suppose mate,i dont think im ready for it yet...bought my pct meds anyway ha...


True, isnt this your first (proper) cycle?? Do a PCT to see how you go.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> True, isnt this your first (proper) cycle?? Do a PCT to see how you go.


You could say that mate,first injectable cycle went t1ts up lol. Ive got all the same gear this time though and I know its good to go so its just down to me lol...pressure ha. Hopefully some big gains to be had :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> You could say that mate,first injectable cycle went t1ts up lol. Ive got all the same gear this time though and I know its good to go so its just down to me lol...pressure ha. Hopefully some big gains to be had :thumb:


Hope so, just dont do what i do every single time and expect too much........


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Hope so, just dont do what i do every single time and expect too much........


Think I already am mate lol,i'll get ready to be disapointed lol...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Think I already am mate lol,i'll get ready to be disapointed lol...


Not saying you will, i just know that i dont get much what so ever from low 500mg per week doses..... But this has been done to death in another thread which got a bit heated so for the record, ill never go over 500mg a week, to be safe


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Not saying you will, i just know that i dont get much what so ever from low 500mg per week doses..... But this has been done to death in another thread which got a bit heated so for the record, ill never go over 500mg a week, to be safe


Lol I suppose I'll only find out in a few months time,keep your fingers crossed for me bud ha....

I knew you never went over 500mg mate,no need to re-assure me :laugh:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Quick update,felt good in the gym today...think the strength is definitely on the rise...good signs :thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Jabs went well again today (Used slin pins),definitely feeling it in the gym too. Still eating and training hard so hopefully alot more progression will be made.... :thumb:


----------



## ohmygoodness (Apr 11, 2009)

Still using subq for trt and its excellent in fact I'm keeping it at a one ml per site and I like it. One day I had my belt over my fresh subq injection spot and developed a black and blue yet I think using subq for gear is better suited for those that aren't super lean.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

ohmygoodness said:


> Still using subq for trt and its excellent in fact I'm keeping it at a one ml per site and I like it. One day I had my belt over my fresh subq injection spot and developed a black and blue yet *I think using subq for gear is better suited for those that aren't super* *lean*


I disagree with this mate,Old but not out is mega lean and he uses sub q injections from the last I heard from him.

Had my 6th jab today,strength has gone up alot in gym...Im in a better routine now with eating as I have started work so breaks are set etc, I was eating a few more carbs but will cut them down again as I didnt like the bloat and look that was coming with it..... :thumb: will keep this updated as much as possible..........


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to heat yout making progress mate. I sacked in sub-q shots in the end. I have a very big, very hard lump in my stomack on top of an ab which has been there for about 3 weeks now and showing no signs of decreasing despite the massages, and hot water bottle i have had on it a few times. Very worrying....... Its rock hard so not even sure what it could be??????


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry to anyone who was actually interested or following this...I have been mega busy with a new job and havent had time to post. Ive still been training hard and eating well...cycle has been brilliant and I've loved it,had last jab on sun! Was thinking of bridging with 50mg winny to pct,not decided yet though. Again,apologies to anyone who was interested!!!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Sorry to anyone who was actually interested or following this...I have been mega busy with a new job and havent had time to post. Ive still been training hard and eating well...cycle has been brilliant and I've loved it,had last jab on sun! Was thinking of bridging with 50mg winny to pct,not decided yet though. Again,apologies to anyone who was interested!!!


i had wondered what was happeining :laugh:! so did you have any issues?

i tried it for my 1st injectable cycle but couldnt be bothered with the hasle, left a little lump, which did go away.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Nemises said:


> i had wondered what was happeining :laugh:! so did you have any issues?
> 
> i tried it for my 1st injectable cycle but couldnt be bothered with the hasle, left a little lump, which did go away.


Sorry bud...time on the computer is hard to come by now!Nah mate everything was fine,going to go sub q for next cycle too :thumb: found it brilliant with very little pain...defo the way forward for me personally


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Sorry bud...time on the computer is hard to come by now!Nah mate everything was fine,going to go sub q for next cycle too :thumb: found it brilliant with very little pain...defo the way forward for me personally


Glad things went well mate. I still have 4 big lumps in my stomach though, hope they go one day but ts been about 12 weeks i think.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So did you gain well on the cycle mate ?

What sites did you use, im gonna use love handles but not sure where else, not really a fan of the stomach ?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Glad things went well mate. I still have 4 big lumps in my stomach though, hope they go one day but ts been about 12 weeks i think.


Cheers bud. Plannin next cycle already lol....good few month yet though! Ah thats sh1t mate,I dont even know why it would do that bud....all of mine went fine.



Craig660 said:


> So did you gain well on the cycle mate ?
> 
> What sites did you use, im gonna use love handles but not sure where else, not really a fan of the stomach ?


Yes mate,I feel like I look so much better...been getting some good comments off people too,very pleased overall! I only used love handles mate and they were perfect,will defo do again....other site I was tempted to use was inner thigh but never got round to it,I was advised not to use stomach (Cant grasp the reason atm),If I remember i'll drop it in here :thumb:


----------

